# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ne dhe jeta ne mergim.

## kolombi

Mergimi i hidhur i veshtire.
Papritur nje horizont i ri shfaqet para nesh ,me mire te themi nje REALITET i ri.Me vyrtyte ,zakone,gjuhe,tradita kret te ndryshme nga ato  te atdheut tone.
Po me e veshtire akoma eshte te fitosh ndaj ketij realiteti.Sa keq!
Pa i pergjithsuar te gjithe ,nje pjese e madhe e jona bejme paqe me kete lloj realiteti ,duke krijuar nje fare ftohje me te kaluaren tone nostalgjike,me njerzit e afert,me miqt dhe shoket.
Sot duke rrjedhur ne vorbullen e te perditshmes se emigrimit presim thjesht ditet e festave,per te ngritur,apo degjuar zhurmen e telefonit,per tu uruar serisht  njerzit qe dikur ja merrnim kenges 
neper gezime.
Sa ka ndikuar emigrimi ne jeten tuaj,ne maredheniet me njerzit,me miqte e dikurshem?

----------


## shahisti

Emigrimi eshte  shume i i ftohte apo i hidhur per te gjithe.Nuk thon kote guri rende ne vend te vete.Ndryshe jeta ne shqiperi e ndryshe ne emigrim, sepse ne shqiperi ke gjithe shoqerin tende  flitet nje gjuhe, ambjenti shoqerore eshte me i ngrohte e shume gjera te tjera si keto .Kurse ne emigrim c'do gje eshte e ftohte ,duke filluar qe nga perbuzja qe je i huaj,diku ndihet me shume e diku ndihet me pake kjo varet  ne cilin shtet ndollesh,nje pjese e jona thote kolombi pershtatet me kete realitet ne mergim.Mire po nuk eshte se duam ti pershtatemi ketij  realiteti ,por nuk ke se c'ben.Je i detyruar ti pershtatesh jetes se ku jeton,nuk them se duhet harruar c'do gje,por jeta eshte e tille ketu ne emigrim  pune shtepi  dhe strese dhe vete vetiu c'do gje behet e ftohte ketu ne emigrim .

----------


## DeuS

Nje gje te vertete e ka vulosur emigrimi ; firmen qe ka ai DJ ALDO ..

" Te mbajte e jotja "  :shkelje syri: 

Per me teper do flas me vone kur te kem kohe ne dispozicion.

----------


## EXODUS

Per mendimin tim:

Mergim = .*Ndjenja te plagosura.*

Mergim = .*Izolim* prej realitetit te deshiruar.

Mergim = .*Nostalgji te papershkuar* per vendlindjen dhe te kaluaren plot ngjarje te paharrueshme.

Mergim = .*Braktisje* e pa vullnetshme e "vetevetes ne shkretetiren plot njerez" te nje realiteti krejt te panjohur si ai ku kemi merguar.

Mergim = *Denim ndjenjash te pafajshme.*

----------


## leci

Pershendetje te gjiitheve
Mua me vjen keq kur mendoj qe ka njerez qe kalojne eksistencen e tyre,ne kerkim te diteve me te mira.
Padyshim qe e nesermja do jete me e bukur.
Ose ndoshta eshte shpirti im optimist qe flet per mua.
Edhe mergimi eshte nje eksperience qe duhet jetuar.Mendoni pak çfare do te ishim ne Shqiperi sot pa eksperiencen dhe forcen qe na jep mergimi.
Jam i lumtur qe pata mundesine te dal,te shikoj boten,te gjykoj simbas asaj qe shoh,te luftoj injorancen dhe te fitoj lirine.
Normale qe me mungon shoqeria,me mungojne vellezerit,me mungon nena dhe babai,me mungojne edhe guret e shtepise time...
Por me jep edhe forcen per te arritur endrrat..
Kalofshi dite te lumtura miqte e mi..
leci

----------


## PINK

> _Postuar më parë nga leci_ 
> *Pershendetje te gjiitheve
> Mua me vjen keq kur mendoj qe ka njerez qe kalojne eksistencen e tyre,ne kerkim te diteve me te mira.
> Padyshim qe e nesermja do jete me e bukur.
> Ose ndoshta eshte shpirti im optimist qe flet per mua.
> Edhe mergimi eshte nje eksperience qe duhet jetuar.Mendoni pak çfare do te ishim ne Shqiperi sot pa eksperiencen dhe forcen qe na jep mergimi.
> Jam i lumtur qe pata mundesine te dal,te shikoj boten,te gjykoj simbas asaj qe shoh,te luftoj injorancen dhe te fitoj lirine.
> Normale qe me mungon shoqeria,me mungojne vellezerit,me mungon nena dhe babai,me mungojne edhe guret e shtepise time...
> Por me jep edhe forcen per te arritur endrrat..
> ...


shume e vertete Leci .. sikur me ke lexuar mendjen lol
vertet mergimi eshte i rende ..por ama me mire te perballesh me jeten e vertete ..te luftosh te arrish te realizosh enderrat e tua .. dhe te ndjesh kenaqesine ne fund sesa te rrish ne vend numero ..parazit ne vendin tend ...dhe mos kesh enderra per te ardhmen ... 


pastaj vjen nje kohe ne mergim qe nuk te duket me vetja si mergimtar .. por  je pjese e jetes aty .. nuk e di per ju te tjeret ..por une nuk e shoh veten vend tjeter .. but here .. 

pink

----------


## EXODUS

> _Postuar më parë nga leci_ 
> *Pershendetje te gjiitheve
> Mua me vjen keq kur mendoj qe ka njerez qe kalojne eksistencen e tyre,ne kerkim te diteve me te mira.
> Padyshim qe e nesermja do jete me e bukur.
> Ose ndoshta eshte shpirti im optimist qe flet per mua.
> Edhe mergimi eshte nje eksperience qe duhet jetuar.Mendoni pak çfare do te ishim ne Shqiperi sot pa eksperiencen dhe forcen qe na jep mergimi.
> Jam i lumtur qe pata mundesine te dal,te shikoj boten,te gjykoj simbas asaj qe shoh,te luftoj injorancen dhe te fitoj lirine.
> Normale qe me mungon shoqeria,me mungojne vellezerit,me mungon nena dhe babai,me mungojne edhe guret e shtepise time...
> Por me jep edhe forcen per te arritur endrrat..
> ...


Leci!
pershendetje o mjeshter!

Jam mese dakort me ato cka ke shkruar.
Me te vertete mergimi na sheroi nga verbimi i se kaluares se izoluar, si dhe gjithashtu na ofroi mundesi te cilat nuk do te mund t'i perfitonim ne vendlindjen tone, ose me mire do i shihnim me dylbi me xhama si fundi i vazos prej kumbulle :ngerdheshje: 

Por, ama, duhet patur parasysh mire se edhe pse gezojme triumfet e diteve te sotme eshte pikerisht attribut i asaj te kaluare(mbas vit 90') e cila na mesoi se si t'a cmojme, te cmueshmen dhe si t'a projektojme veteveten ne realitetin ne te cilin respektivisht ndodhemi secili prej nesh.

Me atribut te se kaluares dua te kem parasysh faktin se ishte pikerisht mjedisi shoqeror i cili na nxiti ne te mendojme ashtu sic kemi vepruar ne ditet e sotme.

E pra, ne thelb te temes per mendimin tim, qendron ceshtja se 
nuk do te kishte kuptim te qenit ne ate vend qe secili prej nesh ndodhet aktualisht nese harrojme ose hedhim pas shpine te kaluaren e dhimbshme por jo te hidherueshme, dhe sadopak te gezueshme, dhe mjaft te cmueshme, qe cdo njeri prej nesh ka perjetuar ne jeten e tij.

Pershendetje te gjithe pjesmarresve!!

----------


## kolombi

Nuk ve ne dyshim vertetesine e nje miku te mire si Leci,po rrjedha e mendimeve te mija shkonte diku tjeter.Pa dyshim mergimi na mesoi dhe forcoi karakterin tone na beri vete kapedane te jetes ,aty pame se ne kete bote cdo fitohet,nuk dhurohet.
Pa dyshim emigrimi ndryshon ekonomikissht jeten e shqiptareve.Dhe kjo eshte nje nga permasat e ftohjes me te kaluaren me miqte me te afermit.Kur ke nevoje apo je ne hall kerkon nje krah ku te mbeshtetesh.
Askush nuk mohon se permes fukarallekut te dikurshem ishim me te cilter,me te dashur,me njerzit qe na rrethonin,ndersa sot miqesite ngrihen ne baze te interesave.
Ketu doja te dilja pse kemi ndryshuar perse jemi ftohur me njerzit e miqte e dikurshem.Une per vete njoh shume njerez te tille ashtu sic njoh dhe nje mikun e tyre te ri PARANE.

----------


## EXODUS

kolombo!
Tung, vllai!



> sot miqesite ngrihen ne baze te interesave.


Ështe mëse i drejte realiteti i mesiperm.
E njejta ngjarje më ka ndodhur mua personalisht , prej se ciles une u ndjeva mjaft i zhgenjyer.
Me te vertete, interesi eshte duke i minuar themelet e nje miqesie te vjeter, e lindur dhe e pjekur dikur ne te kaluaren "thjesht" nga "ndjenjat e sinqerta". 




> Pse kemi ndryshuar, perse jemi ftohur me njerzit e miqte e dikurshem


Ashtu, siç u shpreha edhe me siper, eshte per te ardhur keq fakti
se "me ne fund" bota nga "nje pjesë prej" nesh ka filluar te rrotullohet rreth "interesit te pamëshirshëm"

Megjithate, pa kaluar ne pesimizem dua te shtoj se *Miku i vertete, mbetet perseri besnik ndaj miqesise së vertete.*  (no matter what).

Me vjen mire te mendoj se ndoshta nje realitet i tille, si ky qe jemi duke jetuar, do te na ndihmoje se tepermi, te dallojme pa u gabuar, qellimin e vertete te miqesise sone me miqte tanë, te vjeter.

*Me ne fund i ka ardhur koha "te vertetes lakuriqe".* 

Besoj se u perpoqa te zberthej sadopak temen,

Pershendetje te gjithve!
<Exodus>

----------


## s0ni

> _Postuar më parë nga kolombi_ 
> *Ketu doja te dilja pse kemi ndryshuar perse jemi ftohur me njerzit e miqte e dikurshem.Une per vete njoh shume njerez te tille ashtu sic njoh dhe nje mikun e tyre te ri PARANE.*


Nuk mund te krahasoj dot *mire* shoqerine shqiptare ne shqiperi me kete ketu ne usa, per faktin qe kam qene e vogel kur erdha ne mergim.  Por perpara '90 shoqeria shqiptare ka qene pak a shume ne te njejten shkalle.  Leku u mblidhte me veshtiresi dhe te gjithe kishin te njejtat halle dhe probleme.
Ne mergim c'do njeri ka mundesi te punoje dhe te fitoje.  Dhe kur u larguam nga shqiperia, kerkuam punen qe te fitonim lekun, te blinim nje makine, te paguanim shkollen, pastaj te blinim nje shtepi, dhe mbasi u ztabilizuam kerkonim te mesoheshim dhe ti pershtateshim sa me mire kultures dhe shoqerise se re.  
Leku u be dicka e domosdoshme natyisht per ti pershtatur kesaj shoqerie dhe kulture te re.  Paraja eshte bere si symbol i shkalles shoqerore, me shume para te keshe me i ngritur je.  Edhe te duam parase dhe hundes perpjete te njerezve nuk i shmangemi dot.  Nuk eshte qe jane vetem shqiptaret qe kane mik parane sic the mesiper kolombo, por dhe vete amerikanet jane te tille.  Asianet dhe Indianet jane me keq se c'do vend tjeter per shkallat shoqerore (sheqyr zoti qe ne s'jemi dhe kaq fare se ato)  
Mbase shqiptaret mburren pak si shume sepse te kesh mundesine te mbledhesh lekun eshte dicka e re per shoqerine tone, dicka qe ishte dhe akoma eshte shume e veshtire per tu bere ne shqiperi.

Personalisht une nuk e kame ndjehur kete ceshtje te mesipert nga shoqeria ime, por mosha e prinderve tane ne mergim e ndihen me teper.

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

Nuk e di se sa vite,jeni ju ,larg Shqipërisë,por për vehten time,shkoj 10 vjet këtë Maj.
Kam pasur njerëz nga të afërmit e mij,që kanë qenë të mërguar që 1929.
Njeri ishte ne Boston e tjetri në Argjentinë.
O miq. :ngerdheshje: 
Nuk besoja kur ata flisnin dhe tregonin ndodhi nga jeta në mërgim,dhe shpesh qeshja e tallesha me ta.
Tani ...,tani qesh me vehten time.
U përballa me ato që thoshin ata,që javën e parë,paçka se isha në shtet tjetër e më pak të komplikuar,siç është Greqia.
Mendoj,se mërgimi ka dy faqe të kundërta që ne ja shohim.
Njëra është maska e luxit dhe shkëlqimit të rremë e tepërndjellës,dhe tjetra,është REALITETI i pamohushëm që mbart në shpinë gjithë kohën,peshën e EMRIT të emigrantit.
Nuk flas për ata që shkojnë në shkollë,por për ata që punojnë,që ropaten ,bëjnë punë të madhe ,por xhepin nuk e mbushin dot KURRË.
Trajtimi i emigrantëve,ndryshon ,në bazë të shtetit ku ata jetojnë.
Por sidoqoftë,emigranti,nuk bëhet dot VENDAS.
Mund të jesh ''AS'',në profesion(këtu në USA),por në rastin më të parë që bie puna,ti do pushohesh ,në mes të 1000 vendasve.
Nga emigrimi  jonë,do përfitojnë ata që do jenë pas nesh,dhe të lindur në shtete të huaja,pra fëmijët e në mos e them(pa ekzagjerim) nipërit ose mbesat tona.
Nuk është e lehtë të ngresh KOKË ti,... i SAPOARDHURI.
Megjithatë ndryshimi mes emigranteve,qëndron më tepër,në vendin ku ju ra për pjesë të emigrojnë.
Varet sa Racizëm,përbuzje,poshtërim ,dhunim të personit ,kanë karshi teje.
Kjo temë eshtë tepër e gjërë dhe gjithkush nga mërgimtarët,mund të sjellë,realitete nga jeta e tij apo e familjes,apo e shokëve.
gjithkush me ato që sjell dhe diskuton  ,na ndihmon,sepse sjell ,një eksperiencë ,dhe që është ndoshta, eksperienca më e hidhur,që mund të ketë njeriu.

I uroj të gjithë emigrantët:
Krahë të lehta dhe në rradhë të parë, DURIM dhe FORCË.

----------


## leci

Mua ne mergim po me mbushet plot nj cope 13 vjeçare.
Mbas pak do te jete edhe gjysma e jetes time e kaluar ne mergim.
Si me pak druajtje e them qe ne Itali jam si ne shtepine time.
Imagjinoj qe shume nga ju te mos jene dakort me ato qe them..
Kur u ktheva per here te pare ne Shqiperi,nuk doja me te largohesha.
Dhe kur u ktheva ne Itali mora nje kalendar per te shenuar ditet qe me mungonin per te rishkuar serish mbes nje viti.
Kjo ishte vuajtje miqte e mij.
Ndoshta me jeten qe bej tani kam gjetur dimensionim tim.
Ndoshta eshte kjo jeta qe kerkoja.
Nuk e ndiej veten emigrant.Ndihem si ne shtepi ngado qe shkoj.
Kam arritur ne nje posicion qe dhe italianet nuk mund te arrijne.
Dhe e them pa pike mburrje,vetem mirenjohje per forcen dhe kurajon.Nuk me prekin gjykimet  sepse jam me te drejten...sepse nje dite do ta kuptojne.

Kolombi vellai im,ti ke shume dashuri ne shpirtin tend,dhe kjo te ben te vuash.
Nuk eshte qe ne jemi bere keshtu..ne keshtu kemi qene perhere.
Me ne fund ka ardhur koha e te vertetes si thane me lart.
Ndoshta varferia ,dhe pak a shume i njejti livel jetese,kishin fshehur smiren dhe interesin.
Kur e ke shpirtin e bardhe miku im,asgje ne bote nuk te largon nga miresia.

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

Mendoj Leci,se nuk të lenë rethanat ta ndjesh plotësisht vehten VENDAS.
Si do quheshe vendas e do ndjeheshe lirshëm në ITALI që je ti,sikur një person të të kujtonte shprehjen,PORCO ALBANEZE??
Nga kultura mund të mos e thonë,por në mendje e kanë,dhe nuk e heqin.
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

s

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Si c`do emigrant tjeter, dhe une kam hasur me shume vershtirsi kur emigrova ketu ne Londer. Fillimi se si me dukesh por do thoja shume "bosh". Shikoja rreth e qark dhe nuk me hynte ne sy asnje gje, nga te gjitha opinionet qe kisha kur ndodhesha akoma ne Shqiperi. Kam arritur deri sa kam qare, jo njeher dy apo tre, por me shume. Arsye ishte ndonjeher qe kisha inat me veten se kur doja ti shprehesha nje te huaji nuk mundesha nuk dija. 

Ka dhe shume aspekte te tjera por ketu po them disa nga gjerat qe me kan bere mua te ndryshoj opinionin per mergimin.
Atehere isha vetem 10 vjec kur erdha ketu, kshuqe kuptohet pa shoqeri, mesuar me nje jet kur muajet e veres kishe 3 muaj pushim, dhe ne ato dit laheshe gjith diten ne Plazh ose ne Shkumbi. C`do gje ndryshoj komplet. Te them te drejten sikur erdha ne planet tjeter mu duk ne fillim, pa egzagjerim.

Tani dihet qe kan kaluar vite dhe me kalimin e kohes puthitesh ne menyren e jetes, ambientit,dhe shoqerin e ketij komuniteti.

P.S Ndonjeher mendoj se do ishte drame e hidhur neser do kthehesha ne Shqiperi per te jetuar, sepse me duket sikur do mar prap ato hapat e pare qe mora kur isha 10 vjec!

Driloni..

----------

